# الرب والمال..



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2010)

*الرب والمال..*​ 
سـراج الجسـد العيـن. هذا يعنـي أن العيـن تضيء الجسـد كـله (كانـوا يفكّـرون أن العيـن فيهـا نـور). هنا لا يقـرر الإنجـيـل أمـرًا فيـزيـائيـًا، ولكـن لـفـظـة جسـد تعنـي الكيـان كلّـه. بساطـة العيـن التـي هـي نـور تعـني ألا تشتـهـي مـا لأخيـك ولكـن أن تعمـل الصـلاح فـي بسـاطـة الـروح. العيـن كلمـة مستعــارة لتـدلّ عـلى الاستنــارة الـروحيـة أو قـوة التـديـّن. فإن كانت روحك سليمة “فجسدك كلّه يكون نيّرًا” أي كل كيـانـك يستـضـيء.

بعـد هـذا ينتقـل السيـد الـى كـلام شـديـد عـن المـال ويقـرّر أن الإنسـان لا يستـطيـع أن يعبـد اللـه والمـال. الإنسـان قـادر أن يجعـل المـال إلهـًا لـه أي أن يعـتـبـر حيـاتـه متعـلّقـة بـرزقـه، بمـا يمـلك إذ هـو لا يـرى حيــاتــه الحقيـقيـة إلا نـاتجـة عمّـا فـي جيبـه أو فـي المصــرف أو فـي عقـاراتـه أو سيـاراته. هـذا الإنسـان يجعــل المـال فـوق كـل قيمـة، يـرى فيـه وحـده الـقدرة.
 الحيـاة عنـده طعـام وشـراب. أجـل هنـاك نـاس يـرون فـي المـال وسيـلـة لعيـشٍ كـريـم، بلا عـوز أو عيـش فيـه رفــاهــة ولكـنـه ليــس كـل شـيء، ليــس مــا يحيـي القـلب وليـس مــا يعـطي الفـرح. بعـض النـاس لا يمـلكـون المـال. هـو يمـلكـهـم ويعـيشـون فـقـط ليجتـنوه. أمـا الـعـدل والمحبـة والإخـاء والصداقـة فهـذه عنـدهـم ثـانـويـة لا تُحــرّك قـلوبهـم.

هل إذا قـال الـرب نتـيجـةً لتحـذيـره مـن عـشـق المـال: “لا تهـتـمـّوا قـائـلين: مـاذا نـأكـل أو ماذا نشــرب”، هل هـذا قـول يـدفعنـا فيـه المخـلّص ألا نُنظّـم شـؤون حياتنـا الاقـتـصـاديـة، ألا نتـرك شيئًـا لمستـقبــلنـا؟ مــا يدعـو إليـه المعلـّم هـو ألاّ نقـلـق، ألاّ نقع في خـوف الأيام الآتيـة. هذا من جهة، ومـن جهـة ثـانيـة أنْ نثـق أن الحيـاة الآتيـة فـي الملكـوت هـي الـتـي تُنـقـذنـا مـن الجـزع.

لذلك قـال: “اطلبـوا أولاً ملكـوت الله وبـرّه، وهـذا كلّـه يُـزاد لكـم”. 

طبعـًا أنـت تعمـل فـي دُنيـاك لا من أجـل غناك أو نفوذك. تعمل فيها لتتطهّر نفسك وتكسـب حضـور الله فيـك بحيـث يبـدأ ملكـوت الله فيـك، فـي هـذا العالـم. هذه هي حاجتـك الأولـى إذ عليـك أن تختـار بين أوليّـة هذا العـالـم وأوليّـة الملكوت لأنك وإن كنـتَ في العـالـم إلا أنـك لسـت مـن العـالـم كما قال السيد في خطبـة الوداع.
 
أنتَ روحانيّ ليس بمعنى أنك تقضي كل وقتـك في الكنيسة إذ عندك عيـال. أنتَ روحـانيّ أي، فيما تتعاطى شـؤون هذا العالم وتستعمـلـه، تبقـى مشـدودًا الى وجه المسيح. تكون سمـاويًا هنـا فيمـا تـأكل وتلبس وتهتمّ بعائلتك . ما هو رأس اهتمامك؟ هل هو المسيح؟ إذ ذاك أنتَ خالص...


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

أنتَ روحانيّ ليس بمعنى أنك تقضي كل وقتـك في الكنيسة إذ عندك عيـال. أنتَ روحـانيّ أي، فيما تتعاطى شـؤون هذا العالم وتستعمـلـه، تبقـى مشـدودًا الى وجه المسيح. تكون سمـاويًا هنـا فيمـا تـأكل وتلبس وتهتمّ بعائلتك . ما هو رأس اهتمامك؟ هل هو المسيح؟ إذ ذاك أنتَ خالص...

*حلوة كتير الكلمات دى......
أشكرك أستاذى
الرب يباركم*​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2010)

*اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه وهذا كلّه يُزاد لكم" (متى1/33). 
يبيّن النصّ الذي ذكرناه من إنجيل لوقا أنّه مهما سألنا الله من أمور، فهو يجيبنا إجابة واحدة: يعطينا روحه. وبالتالي  إنّ العناية الإلهيّة هي إعطاء الروح مراراً وتكراراً. تكراراً لأنّ هذه العطيّة هي كالمنّ، عليها أن تتكرّر بلا انقطاع. 
ميرسى كليمووو موضوع اكثر من رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2010)

روووووووووووووووووعه كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراائعه
​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اكليل الشوك (23 يونيو 2010)

_موضوع روعة بجد

ميرسى كليمو ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يونيو 2010)

> الحيـاة عنـده طعـام وشـراب. أجـل هنـاك نـاس يـرون فـي المـال وسيـلـة لعيـشٍ كـريـم، بلا عـوز أو عيـش فيـه رفــاهــة ولكـنـه ليــس كـل شـيء، ليــس مــا يحيـي القـلب وليـس مــا يعـطي الفـرح. بعـض النـاس لا يمـلكـون المـال. هـو يمـلكـهـم ويعـيشـون فـقـط ليجتـنوه. أمـا الـعـدل والمحبـة والإخـاء والصداقـة فهـذه عنـدهـم ثـانـويـة لا تُحــرّك قـلوبهـم


 

مهما بنى المال الانسان يبقى في النهاية مفيش حاجة اهم من حب المسيح 
شكرا للموضوع الطيب​


----------



## أَمَة (23 يونيو 2010)

موضوع يجب أن يلمس وجدان كل مسيحي *يريد أن يستثمر معموديته* على افضل وجه.


قال بولس الرسول في رسالته الى أهل غلاطية الأصحاح 3 العدد 27 :


لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ *قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ*.

ومنها أخذت الكنيسة ترتيلة التي تقال في بعد العماد:

"أنتم الذي بالمسيح اعتمدتم - المسيح قد لسبتم - هلليلويا"

*نلبس المسيح *تعني أننا صرنا واحدا مع المسيح.... يعني النفس وكل الأعضاء الجسدية أخذت المسلك الروحي ولم نعد الإنسان الترابي الذي كان قبلا.

وهكذا نمتلك *الفكر الروحي* الذي يتجه نحوى الإلهيات، والجسد *التواق لروح الله*، فلا نعود نكنز لنا كنوزا في الأرض بل نعمل مشيئة الرب في قوله: 

متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 20 بَلِ *اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي السَّمَاءِ* حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ 


يا رب إجعلني دائما غنية بك وفقيرة اليك.

تسلم ايدك والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الأخ الحبيب *كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2010)

"أنتم الذي بالمسيح اعتمدتم - المسيح  قد لسبتم - هلليلويا"

جزيل الشكر اخت آمة للرد الاكثر من رائع

ففيه شرح واضافة مميزة جداً انما اللي

حبيت اعرفه هل هذا المقطع يقال عند

غيرنا كأرثودوكس او بغير بلدان ؟؟؟

او انه شيء خاص بنا ؟؟

لان القداس مثلاً عتد الارثودوكس بمصر يختلف عن ا كثيراً

سلام المسيح..


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> "أنتم الذي بالمسيح اعتمدتم - المسيح قد لسبتم - هلليلويا"
> 
> جزيل الشكر اخت آمة للرد الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ...


 

اخي* كليمو *

بكل تأكيد ترتل هذه الكلمات في جميع الكنائس البيزنطية بشقيها الأرثدوكسي والكاثوليكي بما فيها الكنائس الروسية التي أخذت إيمانها من القسطنتينية.

بصراحة لا أدري عن الكنيسة القبطية. 
لو نسمع من أحد ألإخوة للمعرفة.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

انت سر قوتى


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2010)

candy shop

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (2 يوليو 2010)

*مهما يملك الانسان في حياته من المال والاملاك والعيش الكريم*
*فانها تزول ويخسرها عند موته*
*واما محبة المسيح فهي باقية ...*


*اشكرك اخي كليمو على الموضوع الرائع والمهم*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا بجد تسلم الأيادى

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2010)

++ كاترين ++

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tamav maria (4 يوليو 2010)

لذلك قـال: “اطلبـوا أولاً ملكـوت الله وبـرّه، وهـذا كلّـه يُـزاد لكـم”. 

شكرا علي يالموضوع القيم
كليمو 
ربنا يرحمنا من محبة المال
محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور
الرب يبارك عملك


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2010)

اخي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

